# Europiccola over a Gaggia classic.



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, been looking on Ebay for a Europiccola and looks like I might be able to get one for around £200. So my question is will this have the potential to make better espresso over the classic? I've had my classic for about 18 months now and with a SJ grinder I'm getting some good coffee but I like the idea of a lever machine and that's the real problem!!

Thanks Rich.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was in the same predicament a couple of months ago.

Have a word with CoffeeChap as he is the lever legend.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Why not have both? This could kind of help on 2 fronts, the la pav's boiler is always up to steam temp when warmed up so if you need to make more than a couple of coffees you could just use the Classic to pull the espresso and the La Pav to steam the milk. Then when you just need to make a couple of drinks use the La Pav as you will get those in before the group overheats and requires cooling.


----------



## robin taylor (Jun 12, 2014)

I might upset a few folk but I've had both and used correctly I think a Gaggia classic can give a better shot than a Pavoni. Never underestimate the classic!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'll get shot for that round here....it's 'different', not 'better', OK?


----------



## robin taylor (Jun 12, 2014)

Whoops! Sorry - I agree.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I made the switch a few months ago and love the EP. It makes a smaller shot, so I get less coffee, but I do prefer it compared to the Classic.

I like the way I can control the brew and that it's far more hands on. Great fun!

I only brew once per day in the week, twice at the weekends, so the lower volume suits me.

I agree with Charlie - have both! I'm just a bit restricted for space... Having both set up for a while at least would be a nice little experiment.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

^ i i i i i i i i i i...


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Both are at the lower end of the machine spectrum, but the La Pavoni can create more nuanced shots that the Gaggia. The Gaggia, on the other hand, can make good shots more consistently than the La Pavoni. If you want to get you proverbial toe in the lever waters, the Europiccola is a good start. There is a new world of tastes and mouthfeel to be found with lever machines. If you really want to make better shots, upgrade your grinder. My 2p.


----------

